# Hematite iron ore benefication



## kjavanb123 (Feb 21, 2014)

All,

Grinding and milling to flour size, then mix it with water and pass through spiral chute followed by a shaking table, assuming the feed-in ore average Fe content is 40%, what would be the estimated recovery rate and concentrate Fe grade?

Here are some pics



Thanks
Kj


----------



## g_axelsson (Feb 21, 2014)

Somewhere between 0% and 100%.

Göran


----------



## galenrog (Feb 21, 2014)

I have to agree with Goran. Your information is sketchy at best. Even amateur small scale miners like myself cannot give an answer when you give no specifics on the equipment you are using.


----------



## kjavanb123 (Feb 21, 2014)

The equipment I will be using will be Chines made, just want to know the average Fe content in concentrate of each equipments, like spiral chute or shaking table.

Regards
Kj


----------



## Anonymous (Feb 21, 2014)

This is just another one of your "hail mary" ideas where you're asking us all to provide the information for you isn't it?


----------



## galenrog (Feb 22, 2014)

Let me gat a bit more specific. First, you have not stated what type of iron ore you have. Hematite, magnatite, and limonite immediately come to mind. There are others. Knowing your ore is very important.

Second, you have stated that you will use spiral chute followed by shaker table. The fact that the equipment is Chinese is not important at this time. The specific setup of the equipment is very important. While I am not familiar with the spiral chute or shaker table you are using, or with iron mining at all, I can say that the ore feed rateand water mix rate must be regulated to achieve the slurry consistency desired. The shaker, which I assume is your primary recovery equipment, has many variables in setup that are essential to separate heavies from lights. Some of those in include pitch of the table surface, frequency and strength of table vibration. 

Were I more familiar with iron mining I would have many more questions. I would suggest you find some in the iron mining industry to advise you.

One last question for now. Do you have a buyer for your product and what is the minimum amount of material they will accept?


----------



## bmgold2 (Feb 22, 2014)

Is there anything more valuable mixed with the ore like gold or silver that you plan to extract somehow? I'd think you would have to be mining iron ore very large scale to make it pay. I don't know exactly what scrap iron or steel is going for right now but I'd guess between $100-$200 U.S. dollars per ton. Iron ore would have to bring much less than the scrap even if it was very concentrated. The cost of crushing the ore alone would probably be more than the value but maybe I'm wrong.


----------



## kjavanb123 (Feb 27, 2014)

Hi,

It is hematite only and today we got some XRF results showing total Fe content of 41% and after reading some posts regarding henry henry sluice I wonder if that that can be used for some benefication test for fine iron ore.

Regards
Kj


----------



## galenrog (Feb 27, 2014)

I do not know if your idea of sluice of any type will produce the tonnage of hematite needed for you to make a profit. Do you have any buyers you have personally contacted? What is their minimum tonnage required for payment? What is the minimum concentration of crushed ore they will accept? Have you contacted anyone in the iron mining industry to give you advice?

The last question is the most important.


----------



## kjavanb123 (Feb 28, 2014)

Galenrog,

I am building the henry henry sluice for gold recovery from fine qnd seived ashes incinerating ICs, so thought about using a the same equipment to process a sample iron ore then upon satisfactory result I can scale it up.
There is a cement factory that buys the ore crushed to 10-40 mm as it is for 1000 tonnes per month but with current iron ore prices I would like to make a concentrate of minimum 60% Fe total and fine size 0-10 mm.
I already have the crushing and grinding unit built at the lab scale, tommorow I will build the sluice for my powdered ICs and try it out maybe even learn how to build the centrifuge from this great forum.
I have been in the iron ore mining sector before so I somewhat know who buys at what capacity.
Plus once successful this unit will be the first in the area to have a hematite iron ore benefication using gravity separation.

Thanks and regards
Kj


----------



## g_axelsson (Mar 2, 2014)

kjavanb123 said:


> Hi,
> 
> It is hematite only and today we got some XRF results showing total Fe content of 41% and after reading some posts regarding henry henry sluice I wonder if that that can be used for some benefication test for fine iron ore.
> 
> ...


What was the other 59% of the sample?

Göran


----------



## kjavanb123 (Mar 3, 2014)

Mostly silica and calcite.


----------



## kjavanb123 (Apr 2, 2014)

I wonder using an induction furnace to produce pig iron from hematite iron ore. There is a patent.


----------



## Anonymous (Apr 2, 2014)

How much do you think you would have to process to make it worthwhile Kevin? We've gone from IT boards, to RAM, to phones and now to iron ore.

If you've got a few million to throw at these projects, and an endless supply of kit/ore then there's plenty of people I know who could help you.

If you have a serious and sensible proposition then feel free to either share on here or drop me a PM, but constantly trying to re-invent the wheel, and going about it in a "cluster bomb" kind of way will burn through your money as if it was water.

My apologies in advance if you think I'm being harsh, but after 20 years in business I'm trying (from experience) to save you a lot of pain and wasted money.


----------



## kjavanb123 (Apr 3, 2014)

I am getting my induction furnace to be used in for e scrap processing, and since I have been involved with an iron ore mine, in order to produce pig iron from 44% cut-of-grade hematite ore use a bigger induction furnace if it works, I have not invested in it yet, but just exploring and researching about it.


----------



## Platdigger (Apr 3, 2014)

If you could pelletize your ore you could use a blast furnace to make pig iron.
Of course you still would need or would want to concentrate the ore first.


----------



## kjavanb123 (Apr 3, 2014)

Platdigger,

There is someone who claims to use the same furnace to make lime or gypsum from their ores, that can be used to change hematite ore to FeO which is very magnetite, he is running the test and will provide result soon.

Thanks
Kj


----------



## kjavanb123 (Apr 5, 2014)

Today I used a small furnace added 1.4 lbs charcoal fired it up, then added 1.4lbs crushed henatite iron ore on top, after a while the ore mixed and went to the bottom of furnace, I picked it up which was a bug chunk of black stuff, put it a bucket of water, after which was very easy to crush, and magnetite to nd magnet. Could it be pig iron? I am going to send it to my friends lab for assay the Fe total.

Here is the what seems to be pig iron not sure though after it was cooled



They are attached to Nd magnet which was never the case for the original ore



And these is after I crushed the big chunk and incinerated, turned to this white gray color



Regards,
Kevin


----------

